# [gelöst] Schlechte Darstellung in Gnome

## antifaust

Hallo Forum,

nach geglücktem Umstieg von Ubuntu nach Gentoo stehe ich jetzt vor meinem ersten größeren Problem. Dieses betrifft sowohl die Lesbarkeit der Fonts, als auch die Frequenz meines Monitors unter Gnome. Zu ersterem gibt es ja eine Menge Material im Netz, leider konnte mir das alles noch nicht weiterhelfen. Hab z.B. diese Anleitung gelesen und auch diese. Habe auch versucht diese Fonts zu installieren, leider ohne sichtbaren Erfolg. Die Schrift ist nach wie vor unscharf und nach etwa einer halben Stunde wird das Arbeiten am Rechner wegen Augenschmerzen fast unmöglich. Ich weiß nicht, ob das evtl. auch an einer zu niedrigen Frequenz meines Monitors liegen kann. In der xorg.conf habe ich 75 Hz eingestellt, die auch unter den NVIDIA X Server Settings angezeigt werden. Nur das die Gnome-eigene Bildschirmverwaltung (System->Einstellungen->Bildschirme) zeigt mir nur eine Auswahl von 50 oder 52 Hz.

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath    "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "dri2"

    Load           "dri"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG L1810B"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]"

    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G92 [GeForce 8800 GT]"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_75 +0+0; 1280x960_75 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Card1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024_75 +0+0; 1280x960_75 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

/etc/fonts/lokale.conf:

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">

<!-- /etc/fonts/fonts.conf file to configure system font access -->

<fontconfig>

<!-- Font directory list -->

   <dir>/usr/share/fonts</dir>

<!--

  Accept deprecated 'mono' alias, replacing it with 'monospace'

-->

   <match target="pattern">

      <test qual="any" name="family">

         <string>mono</string>

      </test>

      <edit name="family" mode="assign">

         <string>monospace</string>

      </edit>

   </match>

<!--

  Accept alternate 'sans serif' spelling, replacing it with 'sans-serif'

-->

   <match target="pattern">

      <test qual="any" name="family">

         <string>sans serif</string>

      </test>

      <edit name="family" mode="assign">

         <string>sans-serif</string>

      </edit>

   </match>

<!--

  Accept deprecated 'sans' alias, replacing it with 'sans-serif'

-->

   <match target="pattern">

      <test qual="any" name="family">

         <string>sans</string>

      </test>

      <edit name="family" mode="assign">

         <string>sans-serif</string>

      </edit>

   </match>

<!--

  Load local system customization file

-->

   <include ignore_missing="yes">conf.d</include>

<!-- Font cache directory list -->

   <cachedir>/var/cache/fontconfig</cachedir>

   <cachedir>~/.fontconfig</cachedir>

   <config>

      <blank>

         <int>0x0020</int>   <!-- SPACE -->

         <int>0x00A0</int>   <!-- NO-BREAK SPACE -->

         <int>0x00AD</int>   <!-- SOFT HYPHEN -->

         <int>0x034F</int>   <!-- COMBINING GRAPHEME JOINER -->

         <int>0x0600</int>   <!-- ARABIC NUMBER SIGN -->

         <int>0x0601</int>   <!-- ARABIC SIGN SANAH -->

         <int>0x0602</int>   <!-- ARABIC FOOTNOTE MARKER -->

         <int>0x0603</int>   <!-- ARABIC SIGN SAFHA -->

         <int>0x06DD</int>   <!-- ARABIC END OF AYAH -->

         <int>0x070F</int>   <!-- SYRIAC ABBREVIATION MARK -->

         <int>0x115F</int>   <!-- HANGUL CHOSEONG FILLER -->

         <int>0x1160</int>   <!-- HANGUL JUNGSEONG FILLER -->

         <int>0x1680</int>   <!-- OGHAM SPACE MARK -->

         <int>0x17B4</int>   <!-- KHMER VOWEL INHERENT AQ -->

         <int>0x17B5</int>   <!-- KHMER VOWEL INHERENT AA -->

         <int>0x180E</int>   <!-- MONGOLIAN VOWEL SEPARATOR -->

         <int>0x2000</int>   <!-- EN QUAD -->

         <int>0x2001</int>   <!-- EM QUAD -->

         <int>0x2002</int>   <!-- EN SPACE -->

         <int>0x2003</int>   <!-- EM SPACE -->

         <int>0x2004</int>   <!-- THREE-PER-EM SPACE -->

         <int>0x2005</int>   <!-- FOUR-PER-EM SPACE -->

         <int>0x2006</int>   <!-- SIX-PER-EM SPACE -->

         <int>0x2007</int>   <!-- FIGURE SPACE -->

         <int>0x2008</int>   <!-- PUNCTUATION SPACE -->

         <int>0x2009</int>   <!-- THIN SPACE -->

         <int>0x200A</int>   <!-- HAIR SPACE -->

         <int>0x200B</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH SPACE -->

         <int>0x200C</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH NON-JOINER -->

         <int>0x200D</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH JOINER -->

         <int>0x200E</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT MARK -->

         <int>0x200F</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT MARK -->

         <int>0x2028</int>   <!-- LINE SEPARATOR -->

         <int>0x2029</int>   <!-- PARAGRAPH SEPARATOR -->

         <int>0x202A</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT EMBEDDING -->

         <int>0x202B</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT EMBEDDING -->

         <int>0x202C</int>   <!-- POP DIRECTIONAL FORMATTING -->

         <int>0x202D</int>   <!-- LEFT-TO-RIGHT OVERRIDE -->

         <int>0x202E</int>   <!-- RIGHT-TO-LEFT OVERRIDE -->

         <int>0x202F</int>   <!-- NARROW NO-BREAK SPACE -->

         <int>0x205F</int>   <!-- MEDIUM MATHEMATICAL SPACE -->

         <int>0x2060</int>   <!-- WORD JOINER -->

         <int>0x2061</int>   <!-- FUNCTION APPLICATION -->

         <int>0x2062</int>   <!-- INVISIBLE TIMES -->

         <int>0x2063</int>   <!-- INVISIBLE SEPARATOR -->

         <int>0x206A</int>   <!-- INHIBIT SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->

         <int>0x206B</int>   <!-- ACTIVATE SYMMETRIC SWAPPING -->

         <int>0x206C</int>   <!-- INHIBIT ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->

         <int>0x206D</int>   <!-- ACTIVATE ARABIC FORM SHAPING -->

         <int>0x206E</int>   <!-- NATIONAL DIGIT SHAPES -->

         <int>0x206F</int>   <!-- NOMINAL DIGIT SHAPES -->

         <int>0x2800</int>   <!-- BRAILLE PATTERN BLANK -->

         <int>0x3000</int>   <!-- IDEOGRAPHIC SPACE -->

         <int>0x3164</int>   <!-- HANGUL FILLER -->

         <int>0xFEFF</int>   <!-- ZERO WIDTH NO-BREAK SPACE -->

         <int>0xFFA0</int>   <!-- HALFWIDTH HANGUL FILLER -->

         <int>0xFFF9</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION ANCHOR -->

         <int>0xFFFA</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION SEPARATOR -->

         <int>0xFFFB</int>   <!-- INTERLINEAR ANNOTATION TERMINATOR -->

      </blank>

<!--

  Rescan configuration every 30 seconds when FcFontSetList is called

 -->

      <rescan>

         <int>30</int>

      </rescan>

   </config>

</fontconfig>

```

Hat jemand einen Hinweis für mich?Last edited by antifaust on Sun Sep 12, 2010 8:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Falls du einen LCD oder TFT Bildschirm hast, liegt es vll daran das du nicht die native Auflösung deines Bildschirms gewählt hast (steht spätestens im Handbuch). Ansonsten empfehle ich für nvidia-Grafikkarten dessen Einstellungstool nvidia-settings

Ist zwar bisserl "gentoo-unlike" aber es tut seinen Dienst prächtig (und es kennt Einstellungen über die ich ansonsten nie gestolpert wäre ^^)

----------

## antifaust

 *Quote:*   

> Falls du einen LCD oder TFT Bildschirm hast, liegt es vll daran das du nicht die native Auflösung deines Bildschirms gewählt hast (steht spätestens im Handbuch).

 

Ja ich benutze einen LCD.... Im Handbuch habe ich leider nix dazu gefunden.   :Question:   Ein xdpyinfo liefert

```
user@localhost ~ $ xdpyinfo | grep dimensions

dimensions:    1280x1024 pixels (361x292 millimeters)

```

was auch mit meiner xorg.conf-Einstellung übereinstimmt. Diese Auflösung habe ich bisher unter Unbuntu immer fehlerfrei betreiben können. Wie kann ich meine native Auflösung denn ermitteln?

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten empfehle ich für nvidia-Grafikkarten dessen Einstellungstool nvidia-settings
> 
> Ist zwar bisserl "gentoo-unlike" aber es tut seinen Dienst prächtig (und es kennt Einstellungen über die ich ansonsten nie gestolpert wäre ^^)
> 
> 

 

Naja habe schon ein bisschen damit rumgespielt, aber im großen und ganzen, sind das doch alles nur Einstellungen, die auch sonst in der xorg.conf geändert werden können.

----------

## Max Steel

 *antifaust wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Falls du einen LCD oder TFT Bildschirm hast, liegt es vll daran das du nicht die native Auflösung deines Bildschirms gewählt hast (steht spätestens im Handbuch). 
> 
> Ja ich benutze einen LCD.... Im Handbuch habe ich leider nix dazu gefunden.    Ein xdpyinfo liefert
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm... ich kann nix genaues sagen, sitz an nem Macbook, erst Zuhause wieder.

Irgendwo unter /proc oder /sys

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ansonsten empfehle ich für nvidia-Grafikkarten dessen Einstellungstool nvidia-settings
> 
> Ist zwar bisserl "gentoo-unlike" aber es tut seinen Dienst prächtig (und es kennt Einstellungen über die ich ansonsten nie gestolpert wäre ^^)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Deine Config sah ein bisschen nach dualscreen aus, daher der Tipp, das kann nvidia-settings nämlich relativ problemlos einrichten.

Auch Xinerama ohne TwinView, der Unterbau, kann nvidia-settings sauber einstellen.

----------

## antifaust

So, nach längerem Herumprobieren habe ich jetzt folgende Lösung gefunden.

1. Fonts aus meinem Ubuntu kopiert.

2. Neusten Treiber von nvidia heruntergelden und installiert.

3. Konfiguration mit nvidia-settings und Erzeugen der xorg.conf mit nvidia-xconfig

Darstellung scheint jetzt erheblich besser, auch wenn die Fonts immer noch nicht gestochen scharf sind. Einzig verwunderlich bleibt die Tatsache, dass mir Gnome immer noch eine Frequenz von 50 Hz anzeigt, im Gegensatz zu nvidia-settings... Dies schein wohl ein Bug zu sein. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

----------

